# Attack of the 7ft Squirrel.....or... when the Otter King met Overread



## lostprophet

Went out today and took a photo or two








*CLICK IMAGES FOR THE HIGHER RES VERSIONS *


FOX




FOX




OTTER


----------



## skiboarder72

hahaha, nice shots!


----------



## Antarctican

LOVE the first one. And the otter, of COURSE. And, well, the second fox shot too. (*Sigh* Do you ever take a bad pic?) 

Nice to see you had some good weather! And had a meeting of the 'white lenses' club


----------



## Overread

well since its the meeting of us two I suppose I should show some of what I got!





link to larger: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3455/3230026784_7ea0f5e7d9_o.jpg





link to larger: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3523/3230021746_7e4ae1126b_o.jpg





link to larger: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3422/3229170721_77abc40bb2_o.jpg


----------



## lostprophet

that Water Vole is a cute little bugger


----------



## Antarctican

Whoa, nice ones, Overread! I especially like the first fox shot (the way it's peaking out of the grasses), and whatever that last one is. (I think I know what it is, but in case I'm wrong I'm not going to try to name it)


----------



## lostprophet

And a couple more

*CLICK IMAGE FOR HIGH RES*

FOX




OTTER


----------



## pm63

I like the fox ones the best, and the water vole is gorgeous!

Do you guys have any tips for the aspiring wildlife photographer, such as, for example, where to find such creatures and how the hell to get that close?


----------



## Ockie

great shots!


----------



## matt-l

pm63 said:


> I like the fox ones the best, and the water vole is gorgeous!
> 
> Do you guys have any tips for the aspiring wildlife photographer, such as, for example, where to find such creatures and how the hell to get that close?



if im correct these were taken at a wildlife center.

one tip from me ( also wildlife photographer) if you want to find them in the wild, look for the tell tail signs like waste from them etc and even dens. also a blind helps out alot.



onto the mini meetup!

1. overread-not at all like i pictured you:lmao:

love all the shots great work, looks like it was fun!


----------



## Alex_B

I always thought he was a husky ...


----------



## Overread

Yep these shots were taken at a wildlife centre (British Wildlife Centre so not too far from you pm63!). As for getting close I have (sadly) little to know idea - mostly I just try to get close to bugs and that is hard enough. All I can say is practice, patience and a good long lens help a lot!
Matt - what did you think I looked like? 

some more:





link to larger http://farm1.static.flickr.com/194/3264703010_ac5e9d0a28_o.jpg
why oh why did I cut the feet off 





http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3506/3229150097_52008e667b_o.jpg





link to larger: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3430/3229142359_b8b83ef567_o.jpg
LP risked his fingers for that pose


----------



## matt-l

umm...not with the long beard and longish hair haha.


Also love that last shot


----------



## Overread

Alex_B said:


> I always thought he was a husky ...


 
heheheh nope though come the summer when she (the husky) starts shedding fur one can acquire enough on clothes to count as one I think 

And thanks for all the compliments all!


----------



## lostprophet

matt-l said:


> overread-not at all like i pictured you:lmao:



So I wasn't the only one who thought he was going to be a one legged female Czechoslovakian shot-putter then?


----------



## lostprophet

Overread said:


> link to larger: http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/...s/British Wildlife Centre 1/1000/IMG_0490.jpg
> *LP risked his fingers for that pose*



its true!


----------



## Overread

darn I hate you now LP! 
just started on the otter shots and came across the 300mm ones - I can tell by the colour that they are different - colours appear far crisper - and details - very sharp!
this is torment you hear - *torment!*
Thanks


----------



## mmcduffie1

that first one with the two guys in ti scares me


----------



## Antarctican

lostprophet said:


> So I wasn't the only one who thought he was going to be a one legged female Czechoslovakian shot-putter then?


Given it's the internet, that could well have been the case!


----------



## LaFoto

Nice to hear about the meet-up!
Good to see you two. Our lost prophet again, and our overread for the first time. I had pictured you a tad older (and ... a-hem ... somewhat more ... cough-cough ...) "established" looking, though frequent references to you still being a student had made me think if I might be wrong here before... . In other words: I hadn't pictured the beard and long(ish) hair... too. Like Matt-L. 

Whose idea was it to meet in that sactuary (to me, it "belongs" to Lostprophet already!!!)?


----------



## lostprophet

pm63 said:


> I like the fox ones the best, and the water vole is gorgeous!
> 
> Do you guys have any tips for the aspiring wildlife photographer, such as, for example, where to find such creatures and how the hell to get that close?



some good tips here http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=123890


----------



## lostprophet

Overread said:


> darn I hate you now LP!
> just started on the otter shots and came across the 300mm ones - I can tell by the colour that they are different - colours appear far crisper - and details - very sharp!
> this is torment you hear - *torment!*
> Thanks



MWWAHAhahaahahaaaaa



mmcduffie1 said:


> that first one with the two guys in ti scares me



Well how do you think I feel?



LaFoto said:


> Nice to hear about the meet-up!
> Good to see you two. Our lost prophet again, and our overread for the first time. I had pictured you a tad older (and ... a-hem ... somewhat more ... cough-cough ...) "established" looking, though frequent references to you still being a student had made me think if I might be wrong here before... . In other words: I hadn't pictured the beard and long(ish) hair... too. Like Matt-L.
> 
> Whose idea was it to meet in that sactuary (to me, it "belongs" to Lostprophet already!!!)?



Its kind of my fault :blushing:


----------



## Overread

hehe well the hair is usually a bit shorter, but mostly as a responce to going home in the holidays and then being sent out on orders to have it shortened - or no food...... - this time around the barbers was -- forgotten!

And its LP's? hmm I am going to have to go more and steal if from him then!


----------



## lostprophet

Just noticed that I posted this thread in the wrong gallery


----------



## Overread

see the king is going mad! Mad I say!

and now for some more - I should warn you  that there will be otter shots!





link to larger: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3107/3229172301_96fd233196_o.jpg





link to larger: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3319/3229171731_77c4a3e776_o.jpg





Link to larger: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3374/3229172819_43285101df_o.jpg





link to larger: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3522/3229150103_c73ac7e343_o.jpg





link to larger: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3101/3229150111_52db7a0e09_o.jpg

last one for now:




link to large: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3518/3230017098_86d35f555f_o.jpg

ps incase anyone is wondering all my shots were taken with a canon 70-200mm f2.8 IS + 1.4 teleconverter


----------



## duncanp

liking http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/... works/British Wildlife Centre 1/IMG_0490.jpg a lot ! shame about the bit of grass though


----------



## kundalini

I'm not suprised by Overread's looks other than I was suprisingly on target.  Only difference is that I imagined darker hair and *sighs* slightly older looking.

LP on the other hand, never ceases to amaze me with his boyish good looks and charm.  

Some great shots by you lot.  Hope you had fun while at it.  I guess you both have gone to "L".


----------



## Overread

you want me older? you are wishing my life away  

And yes duncanp I have been meaning to speak to them about long grass - too much of it round the place  

both gone L? I have 3 lenses and only one is L (sadly)-- LP I think is all L though


----------



## DeadEye

Wicked good stuff. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kundalini

Overread said:


> you want me older? you are wishing my life away


No, not at all. Only a momentary lapse into reminicsing of what it was like back then, thus the *sigh*.


----------



## lostprophet

Overread said:


> see the king is going mad! Mad I say!
> 
> and now for some more - I should warn you  that there will be otter shots!



I do wonder sometimes if Oscar is demented, he is one mad Otter

And the little Marsh Frog hiding from the big one makes me laugh



kundalini said:


> LP on the other hand, never ceases to amaze me with his boyish good looks and charm.



you sick bastard 



Overread said:


> I have 3 lenses and only one is L (sadly)-- LP I think is all L though



i'm only 5/7 'L' 



DeadEye said:


> Wicked good stuff. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



cheers


----------



## pm63

Thanks for all the tips people. I won't quote all of you, but you know who you are


----------



## doenoe

you guys made some great shots :thumbup:
I think i have to rob a bank or something, i wanna go to that wildlife center to, looks like a great place to spend a few hours.....or days.


----------



## lostprophet

doenoe said:


> you guys made some great shots :thumbup:
> I think i have to rob a bank or something, i wanna go to that wildlife center to, looks like a great place to spend a few hours.....or days.



DO IT!!


----------



## Jeff Canes

lostprophet said:


> DO IT!!


 rob a bank or go to the wildlife center


----------



## Overread

Jeff Canes said:


> rob a bank or go to the wildlife center


 
BOTH!
bank for the money for kit (and in Doenoe's case plane tickets) and the wildlife center for the shooting!


----------



## doenoe

well, if the bank is big enough, i can setup my own wildlife centre. It would be a Walhalla, shooting wildlife all day long. Life just doesnt get any better.............now, where is the nearest big bank.


----------



## Overread

link to larger: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3077/3229142343_a63be90edb_o.jpg

Finally got round to editing more otters - this time the 300 f2.8 lot -- most have otters eating chicks (it was feeding time of course ) or plants in the way but this was one without either!
Must say I really like that lens (barring its weight!)


----------



## lostprophet

Overread said:


> Finally got round to editing more otters - this time the 300 f2.8 lot -- most have otters eating chicks (it was feeding time of course ) or plants in the way but this was one without either!
> *Must say I really like that lens* (barring its weight!)



yeah I've noticed, any chance I can have it back as it been like 2 and a half months :x


----------



## Overread

but but but if I give it back my shrine will be empty 
and I can't go back to worshipping this
Canon EOS 1Ds Mark II + EF 600mm 1:4L IS USM 1/5 Model on eBay, also, Digital Cameras, Photography (end time 05-Jan-09 15:43:24 GMT)
even though it is much more affordable


----------

